# Locusts climbing walls



## Dan P (Aug 9, 2010)

How can i make it so that my locusts dont climb up the side of the RUB that i am keeping them in?


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Why would you not want them to climb?


----------



## Dan P (Aug 9, 2010)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Why would you not want them to climb?


BEcause when i open the box that i keep them in they are all sitting on the lid so i get alot of escapees


----------



## bendy1990 (Dec 3, 2010)

just give the box a good hard tap
its hardly gonna hurt them compared to whats coming lol


----------



## lamby (Apr 14, 2010)

you could pull there legs off :devil:


----------



## ollie1 (Oct 13, 2009)

I heard that if you line the walls with parcel tape its to slippy for them to grip.


----------



## Stotty (Nov 2, 2010)

ollie1 I heard that if you line the walls with parcel tape its to slippy for them to grip.

I have also heard this from when i was looking up how to breed crickets. Baby crickets have smaller feet haha and can grip to glass so tape stops them climbing. Not sure if it works it seemed to on the video.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Dan P said:


> BEcause when i open the box that i keep them in they are all sitting on the lid so i get alot of escapees


Open it in the bath, helps contain the ones that may escape.

I use a large faunarium, much easier to catch and the vented lid provides some nice hanging space.


----------



## Blaptica (Jun 26, 2008)

If you can get hold of migratory locusts rather than the Desert locusts you probably have, then you will have less problems. They definately struggle to climb plastic unlike Desert locusts.


----------



## forteh (Feb 9, 2009)

Keep them in a large flat faunarium, that way you can easily add food and get hoppers out without escapees


----------

